# Mercedes style LED DTR lights



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

If you don't have factory fogs, they just wire into the DRL's is what I'm told. If you do have factory fogs, they just simply replace them.


----------



## Cruze20 (May 14, 2012)

Check mine out


----------

